# Coyote Howl for locating turkeys



## kernal83

how many guys use a coyote howl for a turkey locator call. I have done some reading about using one initially was just thinking about it has a roosting call the night before considered using it while hunting. Anyone using one with any luck?


----------



## M.Magis

It's will work, but just about any loud noise could work sometimes. I wouldn't want to carry one hunting, but I think it would be a good choice when roosting.


----------



## Header

Magis is right, any loud noise just about will work. I don't think I would use a yote call just because it is a predator and they may remember not to go in that direction, just a guess. I use a crow call sometimes the night before.


----------



## JohnD

elk bugle works great, it's directional and they can't resist that hight pitched squeal


----------



## Govbarney

I honk the horn of my car that always seems to get them riled up.


----------



## Bowhunter57

kernal83,
I would NOT recommend using a coyote howler for anything associated with turkeys. A howler would indicate an enemy and/or predator in the area and could push the birds out of the area for a while. 

I've had good success with a crow call. As JohnD pointed out, an elk call/bugle would work and even though it's not natural to this area, it's not a known predator sound.

Bowhunter57


----------



## M.Magis

Turkeys don&#8217;t shock gobble because they like the sound, they do it as a reflex. They don&#8217;t associate a coyote howl with a predator. Just like when you shoot one turkey out of three, and the other two shock gobble. And often, after they gobble they&#8217;ll jump on the one flopping around because they didn&#8217;t hear the gun shot as danger, just a sound.
As far as brain power and reasoning ability, I'd rank turkeys just under a fence post.


----------



## firstflight111

Bowhunter57 said:


> kernal83,
> I would NOT recommend using a coyote howler for anything associated with turkeys. A howler would indicate an enemy and/or predator in the area and could push the birds out of the area for a while.
> 
> I've had good success with a crow call. As JohnD pointed out, an elk call/bugle would work and even though it's not natural to this area, it's not a known predator sound.
> 
> Bowhunter57


+1 coyote call is bad deal for turkey ...IMO shock calling is not necessary..if you know there around why mess with them ..wait till season find a tree and sit ...


----------



## kernal83

Right or wrong I don't Like to sit too long during turkey hunting. I hunt public land almost exclusively and I'd rather cover ground and hope to run into a hot bird. I just like it more. sitting is for deer season haha. I'm trying to devote more time to scouting this year but just not always possible. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## firstflight111

kernal83 said:


> Right or wrong I don't Like to sit too long during turkey hunting. I hunt public land almost exclusively and I'd rather cover ground and hope to run into a hot bird. I just like it more. sitting is for deer season haha. I'm trying to devote more time to scouting this year but just not always possible.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


your in prime turkey hunting land find private land


----------



## M.Magis

firstflight111 said:


> your in prime turkey hunting land find private land


Maybe you should realize that youre not the only turkey hunter, and your favorite method is mind numbingly boring (and barely what I would call turkey hunting) to a lot of us. Telling people to simply find private ground is a cop out for someone that doesnt have good advice. Sometimes its best to just not reply.


----------



## Mushijobah

M.Magis said:


> Maybe you should realize that youre not the only turkey hunter, and your favorite method is mind numbingly boring (and barely what I would call turkey hunting) to a lot of us. Telling people to simply find private ground is a cop out for someone that doesnt have good advice. Sometimes its best to just not reply.


there's truth to this...


----------



## icefisherman4life

ive heard turkeys gobble at alot of different things. thunder, car horn, owls, crows, peacocks, piliated woodpeckers. I prolly wouldnt do a coyote just cuz they are predators. im sure it would work though.


----------



## firstflight111

M.Magis said:


> Maybe you should realize that you&#8217;re not the only turkey hunter, and your favorite method is mind numbingly boring (and barely what I would call turkey hunting) to a lot of us. Telling people to simply &#8220;find private ground&#8221; is a cop out for someone that doesn&#8217;t have good advice. Sometimes it&#8217;s best to just not reply.


see now your just singling me out trying to start crap ..that just because you turkey hunting skill are lacking ..dont hate me because you not up to par with turkey hunting ...and it takes skill to sit and work a big tom to you ...anyone can run throw the woods and blast a turkey thats hard to do ..weres the skill in that ..when i was young and did not know better ..we all have done it but i have learned to scout them to know whats there so i dont havre to run the woods and hope there there .. but you know that right ...and the way i hunt when it rains i am nice and dry ..when its cold i am warm... i dont have to leave i can sit all day in the rain and cold ...

maybe if people like you would not be so stuck on your self and listen to what others say ..you might learn something .. and the cop out is to not find private land that just means you are lazy ..how hard is it to knock on someones door and ask to hunt ..if you can not do that well you know.. i have hunted turkeys for 30 years ..i forgot more about turkey hunting then you would ever know .. 

p.s. if your the king put your money up i say 1000.00 for who ever tags out with the 2 biggest turkeys first ..you only have the first 2 days of the season to do it .. how about it ???

say hi to your buddy for me...


----------



## M.Magis

firstflight111 said:


> see now your just singling me out trying to start crap ..that just because you turkey hunting skill are lacking ..dont hate me because you not up to par with turkey hunting ...and it takes skill to sit and work a big tom to you ...anyone can run throw the woods and blast a turkey thats hard to do ..weres the skill in that ..when i was young and did not know better ..we all have done it but i have learned to scout them to know whats there so i dont havre to run the woods and hope there there .. but you know that right ...and the way i hunt when it rains i am nice and dry ..when its cold i am warm... i dont have to leave i can sit all day in the rain and cold ...
> 
> maybe if people like you would not be so stuck on your self and listen to what others say ..you might learn something .. and the cop out is to not find private land that just means you are lazy ..how hard is it to knock on someones door and ask to hunt ..if you can not do that well you know.. i have hunted turkeys for 30 years ..i forgot more about turkey hunting then you would ever know ..
> 
> p.s. if your the king put your money up i say 1000.00 for who ever tags out with the 2 biggest turkeys first ..you only have the first 2 days of the season to do it .. how about it ???
> 
> say hi to your buddy for me...


Good grief, talk about throwing stones in glass houses. It sure isnt me acting like Im the best, I know better. I also know there are numerous ways to hunt turkeys, and they all work. Ive done them all myself, and sure wouldnt tell someone that their preferred way is wrong. I never saw anyone mention walking around blasting turkeys, but if thats what someone wants to do its up to them. I think you may be taking things a bit too personal. 
Im afraid I will be out of state for opening week, so I have to decline your offer. Not that Id be interested anyways. I have two little boys at home and a job. Turkey hunting is no longer my top priority. I have no idea who my friend is that youre referring to.


----------



## firstflight111

M.Magis said:


> Good grief, talk about throwing stones in glass houses. It sure isn&#8217;t me acting like I&#8217;m the best, I know better. I also know there are numerous ways to hunt turkeys, and they all work. I&#8217;ve done them all myself, and sure wouldn&#8217;t tell someone that their preferred way is wrong. I never saw anyone mention walking around &#8220;blasting&#8217; turkeys, but if that&#8217;s what someone wants to do it&#8217;s up to them. I think you may be taking things a bit too personal.
> I&#8217;m afraid I will be out of state for opening week, so I have to decline your offer. Not that I&#8217;d be interested anyways. I have two little boys at home and a job. Turkey hunting is no longer my top priority. I have no idea who my friend is that you&#8217;re referring to.


i have my 3 boy i take turkey hunting and I.M.O. RUNNING AND GUNNING IS RUNNING AROUND BLASTING TURKEYS not safe .. you have young ones ..do you run and gun with them in toe ... 
and i am not acting like i am the best i just trying to pass down what i have learned in my 30 years of hunting turkeys ..and why should i shear with guys that want to bash people because they dont want to conform to others ways of hunting ..so i am the bad guy here because i offer turkey info on what i do as a hunter ...still trying to get how that bad or trying to be the best


----------



## M.Magis

How can you call running and gunning unsafe? You do realize that its by far the most common way of hunting turkeys? To be honest, the ones that I know that prefer to sit in a blind all day are either not physically able to do a lot of walking, dont know how to call very well, or dont have a lot of ground to hunt so they have no choice. Still, I wouldnt make the assumption that you fall into one of those groups. Just like you shouldnt assume that someone that prefers to run and gun is a dangerous slob. Youve made those comments numerous times, not just this thread. You seem to get defensive whenever someone disagrees with your methods. That gives the appearance of a know it all attitude. 



firstflight111 said:


> i have my 3 boy i take turkey hunting and I.M.O. RUNNING AND GUNNING IS RUNNING AROUND BLASTING TURKEYS not safe .. you have young ones ..do you run and gun with them in toe ...
> and i am not acting like i am the best i just trying to pass down what i have learned in my 30 years of hunting turkeys ..and why should i shear with guys that want to bash people because they dont want to conform to others ways of hunting ..so i am the bad guy here because i offer turkey info on what i do as a hunter ...still trying to get how that bad or trying to be the best


----------



## RobFyl

Running and gunning is dangerous LMFAO!!!!!
Guarantee running and gunning takes more skill/woodsmanship than sitting in a pop up blind with a full strut Jake/hen decoy at 20yds.

Both ways work really well at times, Firstflight trust me you don't have KFC's secret recipe when it comes to turkey hunting. There is more than one way to skin a cat!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111

here you go 
Ohio Man Shot While Turkey Hunting 

May 5, 2009

IRONTON, Ohio (WSAZ) -- A man from South Webster, Ohio was flown to the hospital Tuesday morning after he was shot. Chris Rollins was turkey hunting near the ORV Trail Head near the Lawrence - Scioto County line when he was shot in the back with a 12-gauge shotgun. 

According the a release from Lawrence County, Ohio Sheriff Jeff Lawless, the shooting happened around 7:35 this morning. Mr Rollins was flown by helicopter to Cabell Huntington Hospital. He had been shot once in the lower back. He is listed in serious condition. 

Investigators say Rollins and his cousin Joshua Blevins were hunting in a remote area of Telegraph Ridge Road near the Lawrence-Scioto County line. 
They say the two were hunting apart but near each other when a turkey appeared in front of them. Blevins fired at the turkey, injuring it, but it took off. Investigators say both men ran after the turkey and that Blevins' 
shotgun discharged, striking Mr. Rollins in the lower back.

According to the release, the preliminary investigation indicates this was an accidental shooting. Detectives with the Lawrence County Sheriff's Department and Game Wardens with the Ohio Department of Natural Resources will submit their findings to the Lawrence County Prosecutor's Office who will determine what, if any charges Mr. Blevins may face.

Scioto County emergency responders were first called and rendered aid to the victim although the shooting took place inside Lawrence County


----------



## firstflight111

March 19, 2012

From WESH.com

Charges Pending After Hunting Accident

OSCEOLA COUNTY, Fla. -- A man is accused of accidentally shooting another hunter on a private hunting club property in Osceola County over the weekend. He could soon face charges.

Officers with Florida Fish and Wildlife said the victim shot and killed a turkey and began carrying it over his shoulder when another hunter spotted it.

The other hunter opened fire on the already-dead turkey with a 12-gauge shotgun. The victim was hit in his shoulder, arm and face.

The victim was flown to a hospital, where he is recovering.

FWC officers said charges are pending in the case. 

Return to Hunting Accident Index


----------



## RobFyl

Firstflight says you an outfitter aka in the coustomer service business. Hope your clients are out of towners. The problem with the hunting and fishing industry is that it has become big business. Guys like you try and make everyone feel below them. When reality is a guy does not need to spend thousands of dollars to gave a great day in the woods! Hunters and fisherman use to be a group about comradery. Now everyone tries to out do the next guy. It's time to get back to our roots!
_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111

Wis. 5 Year-Old Shot While Turkey Hunting 
Authorities say a boy dressed in camouflage was shot while turkey hunting with his father in Jackson Marsh in southeastern Wisconsin.

Lt. John Buck of the Washington County Sheriff's Department says a hunter from a different party thought the 5-year-old was a turkey and fired at him from about 40 to 50 yards away Sunday morning.

Buck says the child was struck by over a dozen shotgun pellets in the head, chest, and leg, but was responsive and talking at the scene. He says the boy is expected to recover. The boy is now at Children's Hospital of Wisconsin in Milwaukee.

The Department of Natural Resources is investigating. Buck says orange vests are not required for turkey hunting as they are for deer hunting.


----------



## firstflight111

Father and Son Shot While Turkey Hunting 
Originally printed at http://www.wbng.com/news/local/Man-Arrested-Father-and-Son-Shot-While-Turkey-Hunting--121969674.html

By Alice Maggiore
May 17, 2011 
Town of Middlefield, NY (WBNG Action News) An Otsego County man is arrested, accused of shooting a father and son while turkey hunting Sunday.

Otsego County Sheriff's deputies arrested Steven Houghtaling, 54, of Canajoharie. 
Houghtaling faces reckless endangerment and assault charges for allegedly shooting two men just before 7 a.m. Sunday. 

A 47-year old man and his 22-year-old son were turkey hunting in a field off of Springfield Hill Road in the Town of Middlefield. Their names have not been released. 

Deputies say Houghtaling, who was also turkey hunting in the area, mistook the duo for turkeys. He fired one 12-gauge shot gun round at them. 

The older man was shot in the leg, chest, neck and facial area. He was taken to M.I.B Hospital in Cooperstown, and transferred to Albany Medical Center for surgery.

Meanwhile, his son was shot in the elbow and shoulder. He was treated at M.I.B Hospital. 

Houghtaling was arraigned in Village of Cooperstown Court, and due back next month. 

If convicted, he faces up to 7 years in prison.


----------



## RobFyl

All cases of failing to properly identify your attended target and backstop. 


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111

As if we need a reminder that turkey hunting can be dangerous, a Connersville man is recovering at Methodist Hospital in Indianapolis after being being shot while turkey hunting last Wednesday in Fayette county.

The victim, Mike Bannon, 34, was hunting with a buddy when he was shot by Kevin Bramer, 41, of Laurel. According to information from the Indiana Department of Natural Resources, Bramer was stationary and using a turkey call at the time of the shooting.

Apparently Bannon was shot while walking uphill in the area of Bramer.

Though the DNR press release doesnt indicate, it would seem likely both men thought the other party was a turkey. Having been in the same situation years ago when our shotgun ended up pointed at another hunter coming up a hillside, we can easily see how such accidents can happen.

Of course, it is incumbent upon the shooter to always positively identify his target before pulling the trigger.

Regardless, just remember that even if it sounds like a turkey, dont bet your life on it until after May 15


----------



## firstflight111

so keep telling people how safe it is to run and gun durring turkey season ...


----------



## Dan44149

All examples of why I only hunt on private land... MY OWN private land... Trespass and it's ur ass


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## firstflight111

RobFyl said:


> Running and gunning is dangerous LMFAO!!!!!
> Guarantee running and gunning takes more skill/woodsmanship than sitting in a pop up blind with a full strut Jake/hen decoy at 20yds.
> 
> Both ways work really well at times, Firstflight trust me you don't have KFC's secret recipe when it comes to turkey hunting. There is more than one way to skin a cat!!
> 
> 
> _OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


okay anyone can run in the woods and chase a turkey weres the skill in that what skill does it take to sneak up on a turkey ????

now how much skill does it take to sit in one spot and call one to you ..there were the skills are !!!!!


----------



## Dan44149

Firstflight and I have had a disagreement in the past, but I have to agree with him on his last post. Calling the bird to you takes the skill. 

Scout to find where they are active, then set up a natural blind there. Don't cut trees to use as the blind, as they will start to wilt noticeably very quickly and the eyes of the turkey being as good as they are, may not be able to make you out... but will know that something is out of place, and avoid you.

Find a natural blind and set up there for the day, and don't over-call. That's the most common problem. I prefer a diaphragm call over all of the more modern gadgets. The gadgets work too... but the diaphragm was what I grew up using.

You're more likely to see someone else that could be trigger happy on you, before they see you, if you are sitting still as well... and that makes all parties involved safer.

I personally would never hunt public land. I know some people either don't have an option otherwise, or don't feel like they do anyway... but public land is where most of the "accidental" shootings occur.

Whatever you do, stay safe. I don't want to hear about _anyone_ getting hurt/killed enjoying the great outdoors.


----------



## M.Magis

firstflight111 said:


> so keep telling people how safe it is to run and gun durring turkey season ...


You didn&#8217;t even read your own copy and pastes, did you? Like the part where it said the people were stationary in most of them? I wonder if you guys even understand the term run and gun. It sure doesn&#8217;t seem like it. Do what you like, but there&#8217;s simply nothing more boring that setting in a blind waiting for a turkey to happen by. And don&#8217;t tell me it takes skill to sit there and wait, yelping every 20 minutes. I&#8217;ve done it, it&#8217;s not exciting nor is it challenging. 
This shouldn&#8217;t even be a discussion. This post has been officially hijacked. I&#8217;ll accept the blame for that, I suppose I reached my BS limit.


----------



## firstflight111

M.Magis said:


> You didnt even read your own copy and pastes, did you? Like the part where it said the people were stationary in most of them? I wonder if you guys even understand the term run and gun. It sure doesnt seem like it. Do what you like, but theres simply nothing more boring that setting in a blind waiting for a turkey to happen by. And dont tell me it takes skill to sit there and wait, yelping every 20 minutes. Ive done it, its not exciting nor is it challenging.
> This shouldnt even be a discussion. This post has been officially hijacked. Ill accept the blame for that, I suppose I reached my BS limit.


did you read it..it was a guy walking up the hill after a turkey that shot them guess you miss that part .. 
Apparently Bannon was shot while walking uphill in the area of Bramer.

Though the DNR press release doesnt indicate, it would seem likely both men thought the other party was a turkey. Having been in the same situation years ago when our shotgun ended up pointed at another hunter coming up a hillside, we can easily see how such accidents can happen.



AND AGAIN YOU HUNT HOW EVER YOU WANT TO 

AGAIN I NEVER SAID ANYONE HAD TO SIT IN A BLIND OR ON A TREE I JUST PUTTING IT OUT THERE HOW I HUNT AND I LIKE IT


----------



## bkr43050

None of this has anything to do with the original post and the question as to using a coyote howl so let's get this one back on track please.


----------



## RobFyl

Yes a coyote howler will shock gobble turkeys. However try a pilated wood pecker instead. Happy hunting guys!! Hunt safe! Hunt hard! Most of all have a GOOD TIME doing so!!


_OutdoorHub Mobile, the information engine of the outdoors._


----------



## I_Shock_Em

fish4wall said:


> tool!!! :eyeroll:


...........


----------



## kernal83

Well that got out of control. 

I do have a couple small lots of private property I deer hunt but I'd rather hike and find a hot bird. When "run and gun" became jump shooting or stalking turkeys I don't know. But I truly enjoy sparking up a bird, setting up and working him in. How that is less safe than a blind i also dont understand. You better have fun hunting them because it a lot cheaper to go to giant eagle than spend $24 on a tag

I like the idea of the coyote Howl Bc it's loud and I feel like could reach a Long way. Most likely I'll stick to roosting birds and last ditch effort stuff. 




Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## tadluvadd

kernal83 said:


> Right or wrong I don't Like to sit too long during turkey hunting. I hunt public land almost exclusively and I'd rather cover ground and hope to run into a hot bird. I just like it more. sitting is for deer season haha. I'm trying to devote more time to scouting this year but just not always possible.
> 
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


its been my find,if your hunting public ground,somtimes its better to sit for a while.those birds are well educated and very call shy MOST times.birds that are that way will come in without as much as a peep.somtimes not knowing they are there til they are on your lap.flipside,if im hunting a area i know well,i know where the birds are before i even go in the woods,in that instance i never call to locate.thing to remember is turkeys are one of the stupidest critters in the woods,but have some of the best instincts and eyesight out of all of them.


----------



## limit out

Hey Firstflight111 Just wanted to thank you for giving me and my son a place to hunt turkeys.We seen two long beards and a jake this morning.Cant wait till youth season so my boy can get a crack at one. Think you could go and call for us?


----------



## firstflight111

we will see lol


----------



## limit out

Ill give you a bag of mushrooms.Thats if JD gets one.


----------



## firstflight111

well then okay i am in ..tell JD he has to get up an pick them ha ha ha


----------



## limit out

Cant wait till he goes to open the gate.Ill might see him till I get home.


----------

